# Trip to wagha n amritsar



## arian29 (Dec 1, 2011)

I have read a number of descriptions of the Wagha border ceremony and each indicates that there are no bags allowed, including camera bags.

Assuming this to be correct, can someone offer an opinion about which one lens I should take with me to the ceremony - the 18-55; or the 55-200?

Tips appreciated..


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 1, 2011)

look thing is simple if u have any chance to take a shot of whole gate from the front then take 18-55 but if u have to stand far away due to security reasons then take 55-200

I generally take my 55-200 in such situations


----------



## arian29 (Dec 9, 2011)

just a thought.. what about the lighting conditions.. the event takes place in the evening and wouldn't the lighting be poor. the 55-200 is not that good in low light.. ill have to push the iso for that.. ?


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 9, 2011)

yes in evening I too have to boost the ISO to ISO 1600 which is good in my D3100

But either way the 18-55 or 55-200 u have to boost the ISO to ISO 800 or ISO 1600 in most conditions...

If u have the money get Tamron 17-50 2.8 either new or used that will help u take pics at ISO 400 cleanly but the zoom will get compromised


----------



## arian29 (Dec 10, 2011)

i have borrowed the 50mm 1.8g from my friend.. will take the 55-200 for wagha and the 50mm for city shots.. couldn't get hold of the tamrin


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 10, 2011)

no problem..at evening dont worry too much...just bump up to ISO 800 or 1600...keep a check at shutter speed......u wont be able to handhold below 1/60 and pics will come blurred...and aperture max f5.6

I am sure u will mostly use 55-200 for your shots  good luck


----------



## arian29 (Dec 14, 2011)

I was happy thinking i got the 50mm 1.8.. its great for low light photography.. until now.. i tool a few shots found they were not very sharp.. a bit shaken.. i checked and found the 50mm doesn't have vr  . Me being a no pro its not that easy.. so now i have 2 solutions.. in manual, keep the shutter speed above 1/200.. or use a tripod.. not sure if they will allow a tripod in the golden temple campus (any idea if they will?).. though ill be staying in the guesthouse inside the campus


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 14, 2011)

I am again telling you this....50mm is a good portrait lens and good for flowers and products.
Its not wide enough for most of the shots....specially places like golden temple where u would like to shoot buildings and people.

50mm dont actually need VR  just shoot around f2.8 to f4 in dark and bump up the ISO to 400 ur problem solved...50mm dont need tripod  

1/200 is too much u can easily handhold even at 1/50....keep practicing


----------



## arian29 (Dec 14, 2011)

The below pics are taken with the 50mm.. i don't understand why is there a band of orange and blue on the top or bottom of the images.. ?
Click to enlarge..

*img4.imageshack.us/img4/3608/dsc0958b.th.jpg

*img703.imageshack.us/img703/8648/dsc0959j.th.jpg

*img803.imageshack.us/img803/8375/dsc0970u.th.jpg

*img85.imageshack.us/img85/8512/dsc0971m.th.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 14, 2011)

yaah that band is actually bit strange...try to shoot in natural light of a flower or your bike etc...lets see the result


----------



## arian29 (Dec 14, 2011)

Shot taken normally in room. you can see the orange band at the bottom.

*img823.imageshack.us/img823/633/dsc0972yn.th.jpg

Shot taken with flash. No orange band.

*img843.imageshack.us/img843/9462/dsc0973q.th.jpg

Whats wrong ??


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 14, 2011)

did u use any kind of filter on the lens...if yes remove it
do one thing ...go to menu and reset your DSLR settings...maybe it will help


----------



## arian29 (Dec 14, 2011)

Ok i get it.. seems its because of the shutter speed.. those pics i took with shutter speed of 1/125. Now i took the pick (below) with shutter speed of 1/60 at f2.0 . No color bands... wow..

*img18.imageshack.us/img18/4206/dsc0976e.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 14, 2011)

Strange...but may be there is some technical thing behind it


----------

